# Looking for a hog hunt



## sealer (Feb 23, 2017)

Actually looking to book a 2 person hog hunt.
The sticky at the top of the page is kinda out of date.
Can anybody recommend a good guide ?
TIA, Dennis


----------



## b rad (Feb 24, 2017)

happy acres expedition


----------



## sealer (Feb 24, 2017)

happy acres expedition is bow hunting only. we need somewhere that we can hunt with guns
thanks, dennis


----------



## model88_308 (Feb 24, 2017)

We killed these three last week with Blaine Burley of Woods N Water. All three were 250 or more.


----------



## sealer (Feb 27, 2017)

Weather is getting too warm. Going to wait till next winter.
Thanks, Dennis


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Feb 27, 2017)

When you go look up Gum Log Plantation. Blain runs an amazing property with some spectacular lodging.


----------



## model88_308 (Mar 1, 2017)

One of Blaine's hunters took this one the other night, actually early yesterday morning just before SR. He said it went 410 pounds.


----------



## Fishwater05 (Mar 8, 2017)

sealer said:


> Actually looking to book a 2 person hog hunt.
> The sticky at the top of the page is kinda out of date.
> Can anybody recommend a good guide ?
> TIA, Dennis



I guide for Vallambrosa  Outfitters in Savannah, we have 9,200 acres on the Ogeechee River below hwy 17 and I-95. Our Plantation consists of 6000 acres of historic tidal rice fields and brackish canals which we hunt by boat. We have excellent success getting out and stalking on the old dikes which are loaded with hogs on the high tides. If that is not your style we offer still hunts over bait or stalking on the 3000 acres of high ground. Some great features we have for nocturnal hogs or for when it is just too hot to hunt during daylight are the several motion activated green lights set up on bait sites as well as some super bright green laser lights and spot lights which do not spook the hogs at all.  We will customize your hunt to best suit your needs as well as guide you to what we are seeing to be most successful. You look us up on Facebook at Vallambrosa Outfitters.


----------



## patton72 (Mar 28, 2017)

Could try Alan Green with Green Lakes Hunting in Oscilla. Eat up with hogs.


----------

